# Whither Utopia?



## wayneL (17 October 2022)

Or at least a non dystopia.

Let's face it, Oz is @#$&ed.
US? @#$&ed.
UK? even more @#$&ed
Europe? even more @#$&ed again.
South America? perpetually @#$&ed.
Africa, just no.

Perhaps a cave somewhere pleasant and be Bohemian?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 October 2022)

Oz is in the best possible position, so that's a plus.  Would help a lot if they ended the war, but they seem to want to keep it going.

The strange thing about modern warfare is how slow and gradual it is.  Both sides have devastating weaponry that they could use, but don't (I mean other than nuclear missiles).  The footage of soldeirs with machine guns looks like ww2.  It's good they're not using such weapons, but why?  It's like neither side is really trying to win.  Like they want it to go on for years so that the MIC can extract maximum $ from the taxpayer.


----------



## divs4ever (18 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> Or at least a non dystopia.
> 
> Let's face it, Oz is @#$&ed.
> US? @#$&ed.
> ...



 depends on the life-style you want to live 

 if you don't need fancy watches , devices , electric vehicles ,glitzy nightclubs , etc etc etc there might be several nice places  , one buddy went to Vanuatu  two decades back  , parts of Asia have their charms


----------



## rcw1 (18 October 2022)

Good morning
There is a place, Utopia for mine, middle of nowhere, west coast peninsular gulf carpenteria …. Found it by accident pig shooting many many years ago after rcw1 completed a fencing contract for a property owner.  Saltwater about 2ks inland from the coast. 

Beware Crocks and driving in / out after the monsoon - April/May, can be challenging. Taipan snake country too. You get bitten you die!!   

Gotta be very careful as you are on ‘your pat Malone’ .   

Good place to reflect and get one’s head in the right place.  No Richard heads, imbeciles phone, emails, punting, politics, or outside world, just nature at its best, Australian fauna and flora and flies ha ha ha 

No com’s, Sat phone only, HF set direct coms to Royal Flying Doctor.

Cooktown orchards blooming, as many muddies, Barra, king salmon, Grunter as you would want to eat … 

Never took anybody into that country except for kin otherwise they would -uck it and the pristine environment and be like a highway. Don’t want that.

rcw1 goes there mostly every year not always but when one can …   Cannot do what rcw1 could do age catches up to one self.  

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------

